# First iui and feeling nervous !



## Missmimi76 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys my name is Mimi and I'm a newbie here, so far I have found some great tips and advice here so thanks  I have just completed my 1st cycle of IUI drugs using a combo of buserelin gonal f and then ovitrelle. Trigger shot was on Thursday past and my clinic have advised 3 follow up smaller shots of ovitrelle on the sat, today and wed just to keep the hcg lvls up  we have been ttc for 2 years following a tubal reconstruction op and had 2 early miscarriages. This iui is our next step and for this session we decided to try it the fun way without sperm washing  I am eating my slice of pineapple for 5 days now just to try and boost that baby maker lol but any tips and help would be awesome! As many of you know it's beyond stressful ttc and now I'm entering the 2 ww my stress levels are rocket fueling haha!


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mimi, welcome to the IUI board. Everyone is really friendly on here and I hope you find all the support you need to make the 2ww even easier. There are a bunch of us on the IUI March/April thread all in different stages of IUI treatment, but most are on their 2ww so come on over to there and chat if you like?

I didn't try the pineapple trick this month but will definitely try it next month as anything is worth a shot if it might help and pineapple is delicious so it's not exactly a chore rot eat it   The goodness is in the core down the middle which I know some people cut out but I like it because it's crunchy.

Good luck with your 2ww, I hope the time goes as quickly as possible for you xxx


----------



## Missmimi76 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks cinnamon75 just reading through that topic now and thought I should post there👍👍 I ate core and yes crunchy but tasty ! I'll see u guys over in the march/April and yes everyone seems so so lovely here, great to see so many peoe in my situation and share tips and caring thoughts 💖


----------

